# 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details...



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Finishing the bodywork and paint is a major milestone on any restoration project. Mentally and physically it marks the successful passage of the halfway point and the beginning of the downhill section of the project. In reality, the downhill section is often filled with its own bumps. But at least you finally start to see the light at the end of the tunnel, and you are fueled by the desire to do whatever it takes to get the car back on the road... *Full Story...*


----------



## gli'n (May 12, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... ([email protected])*

Hey where'd you get the GTI horn button for the steering wheel?


----------



## Fast2.0L (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (gli'n)*

Makes me wish I still had my '86 GTI, great job on the resto. I really appreciate your attention to the details.


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (Fast2.0L)*

in the pics, the wheel wells really stick out like a sore thumb. either give them a good cleaning and apply some tire dressing, or paint them black. any good detail or body shop will do it for you.
other then that, it looks great, but lets see some whole car shots for crying out loud.
edit: or are they supposed to be a shade of white for a stock appearance?


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (jettaivglxvr6)*

Is there a blemish along the lower corner of the drivers door....looks like it was repainted with touchup paint for a inch or 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (BadasslilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadasslilGTI* »_Is there a blemish along the lower corner of the drivers door....looks like it was repainted with touchup paint for a inch or 2









No, the car is just dirty in the pics









_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_in the pics, the wheel wells really stick out like a sore thumb. either give them a good cleaning and apply some tire dressing, or paint them black. any good detail or body shop will do it for you.
other then that, it looks great, but lets see some whole car shots for crying out loud. 

I haven't detailed the car yet, since it is still in the final stages of re-registration. The pictures were taken at the body shop, where it is still sitting inside. Unfortunately it's sitting in a narrow corridor, so I couldn't get any full-on shots. It won't be long though.
Also, if all goes well (meaning I can get it registered in time) I will have the car at Waterfest in the VWVortex booth. Everyone can come buy and scrutinize it in person.


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... ([email protected])*

Great Job!!!
You have given me MANY ideas for my '90 GLI when I pull it off the road. I hope to achieve the same result...right now, my current restoration project is a '68 Beetle...I can only hope it turns out as well as your GTI has!


----------



## RUABEL2 (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (digifant_gli)*

Bryan, can't wait to see it after the registration is taken care of. It was fun going to the junk yards lookin for parts! BTW no more Mickey D's before the junk yard hording


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

Seriously, that's a wicked restoration. I love all of it.


----------



## Pete_S4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Hey Bryan!*

Can't wait to see the finished product considering all the pieces of this car that I saw back at Motopersona last year! It might be a few months though before I get my butt out of Dubai and back to Chicago though....


----------



## GTIcrazy (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... ([email protected])*

I can't believe you were able to source the little red stripe over the mouldings on the sides of the car. I've still got it on my driver's side, but it's gone on the passenger side. 
Great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zef933 (Sep 30, 2003)

yeah iam dying ot see some better pics of the paint! it is kind of a tease just to see little bits and pieces of it. but sounds like it is going to be a killer car man! keep it up and cant wait to see it!


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Also, if all goes well (meaning I can get it registered in time) I will have the car at Waterfest in the VWVortex booth. Everyone can come buy and scrutinize it in person.

Awesome, I will be there. I think it is the detailer in me that really looks at those dirty wheel wells. Are you guys gonna have vortex stickers there for sale?? I have been trying to get some forever now.


----------



## Nebby (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (jettaivglxvr6)*

Why are the teardrops "moving in opposite" directions on front and rear wheels? Is there a directional left/right side wheel for the teardrop wheels and they're just installed wrong?
Seems like if you switch the two rear wheels, you'd have them "facing" the right direction.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (nebuchadnezzar)*

A little PhotoShop trickery! You win the prize for attention to detail. Unfortunately, the conditions were poor when I shot it, and the right-side pictures didn't turn out. So I used the old Horizontal Flip to get what i needed.


----------



## SchweetMk2 (Jul 25, 2003)

Quick Question for ya. i recently had my Mk2 Jetta repainted and have been looking for the "vinyl" that connects the 2 fender flairs at the clear bottom of the car. Could by chance the guy who cut yours would cut another set or am I SOL?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (SchweetMk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchweetMk2* »_Quick Question for ya. i recently had my Mk2 Jetta repainted and have been looking for the "vinyl" that connects the 2 fender flairs at the clear bottom of the car. Could by chance the guy who cut yours would cut another set or am I SOL?

I cut them myself from graphics vinyl. Didn't really have a pattern, just took measurements and cut to fit. A little trial and error. You can do it, I have faith in you man!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

SO now that your done ( I have wanted to ask this for a long time) when do I bring you my 87 GTI???








No, seriously. Im not joking! Its 6 different colors one glance will compel you to fix it up, I know it will. Ill completely gut the thing all you have to do is hook up the paint job and body work!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Great job by the way, your attention to detail is great! I respect that a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and wish I had the time and patience to take on such a noble project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














's on me if I ever meet you.


----------



## Mr. Sleeper (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (CrackerX)*

the nuts on the center caps are rusted......
lol jk


----------



## spcycle (Sep 2, 2000)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... ([email protected])*

I know you mentioned that you were trying to find other options for the extra gauges, did you check to see if VW still stocked the Votex console? That's the replacement console face with the angled mounts for 3 gauges, and even a DIN radio slot. I wish I had a picture, they were pretty sweet and IIRC, were in the european VW parts catalog.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (spcycle)*

Yes, I catually found a source for a brand new Votex console in England last year. Don't recall now who it was though. Truth be told, I was never really a fan of that piece. I know it was popular, but I always though it _looked_ as tacked on as it actually was. It has an unnaturally upright stance. Cool piece though, functionally. Just not what I wanted.


----------



## ajp00006 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... ([email protected])*

this may be confidential info, but approximately how much did this resto cost, including the original price of the beat up car??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (ajp00006)*

All said and done, about $1000 cheaper than the list price of the car when it was brand new. I'll leave that bit of research to you.


----------



## Mr. Sleeper (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (spcycle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spcycle* »_I know you mentioned that you were trying to find other options for the extra gauges, did you check to see if VW still stocked the Votex console? That's the replacement console face with the angled mounts for 3 gauges, and even a DIN radio slot. I wish I had a picture, they were pretty sweet and IIRC, were in the european VW parts catalog.


anyone have a pic of that? please im me if you do, and/or if you know where.how to get them! thanks!


----------



## Mr T Forgot My Password (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (Mr. Sleeper)*

Can we have some final pictures of the finished product?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (Mr T Forgot My Password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr T Forgot My Password* »_Can we have some final pictures of the finished product?


x2


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

x2









x3


----------



## Perratzo (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI: Part VII - It's in the details... ([email protected])*

A "vintage" addition would have been to snap in a factory cassette deck with the aktiv system and maybe the weird (but ever so cool) tape spring-out hideaway in the center console.
One can always hide the mp3 inputs somewhere else, as CD's are preparing to go the way of the dodo.
Great piece of writing, befitting the awesome mkII GTI.


----------

